
Is Stack Overflow allowing ads to use fingerprinting to track users? - matrixunloaded
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/332974/is-se-allowing-ads-to-use-fingerprinting-to-track-users
======
rolph
Hey stack overflow if you are reading, I Just Dumped You! its not like i
actually allow fingerprinting scripts, but the practice of attempting to take
what is clearly being hidden from public use is an act of theft. there are a
lot of sites that dont want scraping to occur regardless of reason, Noone
should attempt to operate a website or server in a manner not welcome by the
owner. and none should be prying into someones local data structures
uninvited. Bye Bye SO !

